# Fishing license is $25 now ? Really



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Wasn't it just $19.00 last year.. What ta heck happened ?
Was I in a Covid fog for a year.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

25.00 last year from $19.00 the previous year


----------



## ccc (Mar 14, 2005)

best $25.00 dollars i will spend all year!


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

ccc said:


> best $25.00 dollars i will spend all year!


amen


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

I bought a three year license last year. I guess I made out. Lol


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Glad I bought the 5 yr one good till 2024


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

$25.00 for a good cause,ever think about how much people spend on cigarettes,booze,and lottery?


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

ltroyer said:


> Glad I bought the 5 yr one good till 2024


I bought a three year in 2019 good till 2022 need one more year after (23) and can buy senior lifetime


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I think at age 66 you can get a discounted license, maybe 10 bucks or so.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

Dragline said:


> Wasn't it just $19.00 last year.. What ta heck happened ?
> Was I in a Covid fog for a year.


Had been $19 since 2003. Had to go up sometime, everything else has.


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

I'm a cheap dratsab, but I don't mind spending on licenses, it all goes back to the sport in some way shape or form!


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Glad I’m 70, $10!!!


----------



## RICKJAY (Mar 8, 2021)

just moved back to Ohio ,glad to know senior licenses are only $10.00 ,looking forward to fishing ""THE LAKE"" AGAIN AFTER 20 YRS GONE


----------



## hoplovestofish (Aug 3, 2010)

Turned 66 this year. Fishing, hunting, and spring turkey $32.00, love it. hop


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

That price increase is very minimal. I would say if you can't justify the cheap cost. Fishing probably isn't for you


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

The ODNR needs the money. They should raise it up some more, as long as it goes back into fishing related projects, like saugeye
stockings and such.


----------



## guppie (Mar 12, 2018)

Try getting 365 days of entertainment plus free fish dinners cheaper anywhere else. Have you ever been to a sports event and purchase food and a beer?????


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

My license is good until 12/31/2099, and then I'll renew it...


----------



## DavidRK (Feb 21, 2020)

1


----------



## kevinw (Apr 27, 2020)

Mattiba said:


> I bought a three year license last year. I guess I made out. Lol


I did the same thing last April. Honestly, just so I could get the plastic card instead of having to protect a piece of paper or waste space on my phone for an app.


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

While I understand the initial reaction (for some 25.00 dollars is a lot of money) and from all the other states where I get my fishy license this is cheap. Their could be other little fees the state could come up with, but its still the best 25.00 dollars you will spend. You don't have to tip anyone. The memories will last longer than any buzz. The family time or solo time will recharge your soul.


----------



## kevinw (Apr 27, 2020)

Sonder said:


> While I understand the initial reaction (for some 25.00 dollars is a lot of money) and from all the other states where I get my fishy license this is cheap. Their could be other little fees the state could come up with, but its still the best 25.00 dollars you will spend. You don't have to tip anyone. The memories will last longer than any buzz. The family time or solo time will recharge your soul.


Yeah, 25 a year is not bad... especially when I think our DNR does a pretty good job overall in maintaining and conserving Ohio's fisheries and wetlands. I've personally never had a bad experience, and actually like it when I see wardens out checking licenses and such, not to mention how helpful most people working for the department seem to be.


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

As someone who spent a career benefiting from license sales, I first say thank you all for your support. The $ 25.00 price tag is one of the best bargains you will ever get. Yes, every penny of it goes directly to the Division of Wildlife and management of the resource. As one who spent a lot of your license money, I assure you the people in the Division of Wildlife are very aware of where their funds come from and 95% of them care deeply about being responsible with your money. Just think what the state of fishing would be without these services. There would be no Saugeye, no steelhead, commercial fishing would have devastated Lake Erie, no Muskies, no wipers and much more.

Think about it, an average meal at a restaurant is around $12.00, a movie ticket $10.00-15.00 and sporting events/concerts can be $100.00 plus. You will probably spend more on pop and snacks in one month or even a week. If you bought 3 pounds of Walleye fillets at the store you have spent more than $25.00.


----------



## Ol' Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

You could have a lot less fun for a lot more money doing other things... Just saying.

I was waiting for the permanent license at 65, but not going to happen.

Dennis


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

If you buy a 3 year, you basically get a year free. If you buy a 5 year, its a year and a half free. It would still be a great value if they raised to the price to $50 or above. Considering I spend that on 1 tank of gas anymore, $25 is a steal.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

No complaints here , best bargain around..... I buy a hunting license , not needing it unless I leave my place (and usually don't) fish more in the salt water then here , I think twice here last year
Hope to due way more this year, local
Main thing for me is remembing when my year license is up with the change from Feb 28th every year..... to date of purchase


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

Inflation... I mean they are literally printing money and giving it away.


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

Still the best entertainment bargain around. Unlimited use.


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

The 3 year is $54. You basically get a license for $4 on year 3...


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Check out what other states around us pay! $25.00 is a great deal! Plus all the money goes towards conservation. The state does a great job using these funds to bring updates to our lakes and wildlife areas! Imo


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

I bit the bullet and got the lifetime senior a couple years ago, 80 some dollars ... could be wrong guys but my old addled brain seems to remember something that at some point last century our legislature saw fit to put the fees from hunting / fishing / trapping licenses NOT into DOW / ODNR fund but into the General fund and distributed back to ODNR as politicians see the need ... if that's the case much of it's just getting pissed away on other, more pressing to them priorities ...


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I don't think the op was complaining about the price being 25$. But more just suprised he missed it. Maybe. 
But I agree. 25/year is a bargain.


----------



## bassmaster1 (Feb 6, 2006)

I went into field and stream last week to renew my kayak registration and decided to get my license also. For some reason they said the only options were 3 year, 5 year, etc. I thought it was strange I couldn’t get a 1 year so I got the 3. Not sure why they didn’t have the 1 year option but i guess it worked out in my favor and saved me a few bucks.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

bassmaster1 said:


> I went into field and stream last week to renew my kayak registration and decided to get my license also. For some reason they said the only options were 3 year, 5 year, etc. I thought it was strange I couldn’t get a 1 year so I got the 3. Not sure why they didn’t have the 1 year option but i guess it worked out in my favor and saved me a few bucks.


 it's probably a couple reasons but some could be too much common sense for government;

1) They need $$$ right now and get a bigger chunk w/a 3 or 5 yr. than 1 yr, bigger influx of $$ right now
2) They could very well be getting it to a minimum 3 year system just like boat registration which saves them admin costs in addition to the added funds
3) Theoretically in 3 years everyone would be on that cycle, they get the same amount of $$ coming in every year as before and considerably less admin expense


----------



## kevinw (Apr 27, 2020)

baitguy said:


> it's probably a couple reasons but some could be too much common sense for government;
> 
> 1) They need $$$ right now and get a bigger chunk w/a 3 or 5 yr. than 1 yr, bigger influx of $$ right now
> 2) They could very well be getting it to a minimum 3 year system just like boat registration which saves them admin costs in addition to the added funds
> 3) Theoretically in 3 years everyone would be on that cycle, they get the same amount of $$ coming in every year as before and considerably less admin expense


I work in a store that sells licenses and we have no such restrictions. I print out 1 year licenses for people all the time. We use the same ODNR website that anyone can use from their home to buy and print their licenses. The only difference is we log into it with a company account that sends like $1 from every sale to the store. Other than that, it's all done through the ODNR site. 

So if Field and Stream is only allowing people to buy 3+ year licenses... that sounds like some weird Field and Stream policy to me, not anything related to the government.

I'm curious if they printed bassmaster's license and gave it to him in the store, or if they made him get the little plastic conservation card, which the ODNR prints up and sends to your house... because the only reason I could think of for them not wanting to sell 1 year licenses is they dont6want to bother with printing them out. If he renewed the license before his previous had expired, then he wouldn't NEED a printed one.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

I'm gonna save up another $6 bucks.


----------



## BNiemo (Mar 28, 2019)

If you only have the option online to buy a 3 or 5 year license its bc you are more than 25 days away from expiration on your current license.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

Fishing license for 365 days, $25 , 10 gallons of gas to travel 200 miles in your vehicle $25, one is a real bargain. John


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

baitguy said:


> I bit the bullet and got the lifetime senior a couple years ago, 80 some dollars ... could be wrong guys but my old addled brain seems to remember something that at some point last century our legislature saw fit to put the fees from hunting / fishing / trapping licenses NOT into DOW / ODNR fund but into the General fund and distributed back to ODNR as politicians see the need ... if that's the case much of it's just getting pissed away on other, more pressing to them priorities ...


They initially tried to do that but got so many complaints from sportsmen that they abandoned the idea as I remember!


----------



## den942 (Sep 25, 2020)

Mattiba said:


> I bought a three year license last year. I guess I made out. Lol


Bought mine on line. The only choice they gave me was three years or five years. I hope I get use of them this year. Surgery on my neck 3/17 and my right shoulder 4/09...


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

baitguy said:


> I bit the bullet and got the lifetime senior a couple years ago, 80 some dollars ... could be wrong guys but my old addled brain seems to remember something that at some point last century our legislature saw fit to put the fees from hunting / fishing / trapping licenses NOT into DOW / ODNR fund but into the General fund and distributed back to ODNR as politicians see the need ... if that's the case much of it's just getting pissed away on other, more pressing to them priorities ...


Not true, 100% of all licenses fees go to ODNR. The best deal you will ever make. being “old” has advantages I bought a 5 year licenses. Use to be after 65 your licenses was free, a lifetime permit. They stopped that except for those grandfathered in. Then the6 made them $10.00 for fishing, hunting etc.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

DeathFromAbove said:


> The ODNR needs the money. They should raise it up some more, as long as it goes back into fishing related projects, like saugeye
> stockings and such.


They need more officers. Stockings are fine


----------



## SICKOFIT (Feb 23, 2014)

guppie said:


> Try getting 365 days of entertainment plus free fish dinners cheaper anywhere else. Have you ever been to a sports event and purchase food and a beer?????


With the amount of money I spend of bait,tackle,travel,etc. I can hardly call my fish dinners "free"


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

DaleM said:


> Not true, 100% of all licenses fees go to ODNR. The best deal you will ever make. being “old” has advantages I bought a 5 year licenses. Use to be after 65 your licenses was free, a lifetime permit. They stopped that except for those grandfathered in. Then the6 made them $10.00 for fishing, hunting etc.


You are correct they all go to DOW, I know this as a fact. Of course some people wouldn't believe an old government employee.

The reason they done away with the free license had to do with getting Federal reimbursements/grants. The feds wouldn't count the license unless it was paid for and the amount of money you get as a state is tied to license sales.

Here are the two biggest programs for the feds

( Dingle - Johnson 
USFWS-WSFR Sport Fish Restoration Program 

and Pittman Robertson 
USFWS-WSFR Wildlife Restoration Program)


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

SICKOFIT said:


> With the amount of money I spend of bait,tackle,travel,etc. I can hardly call my fish dinners "free"


You could go just jig and worm.... harness and worm.... bet you'd spend less 🤷‍♂️


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

matticito said:


> They need more officers. Stockings are fine


This is the correct answer. More people out than ever last year, and hardly nobody to check anything. Pretty sad that Ohio thinks so little of its natural resources to hardly have anyone police it.


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

lifetime combo is the way to go unless you're old.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Well, I just saw someone ask in FB group if an Ohio license is good in NY 😆 

Price for Ohio seems to be very middle of the road. Most states seem to be around 25. Some much lower, some are 40 to 50. If it were 50 I'd still pay for it. I go more for fun and relax, not to fill my freezer.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Buy a multiyear license, a 5 year is $90.22 which is $18.04 a year . It doesnt matter if you buy a 3, 5, or 10 year , its actually cheaper than the orginal $19.00 a year .


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

I pay $100/yr for my wife and I cause we are non-residents. Best $100 we spend all year.
The closest WV lake to us is Cheat Lake and which's close to a 2-hour drive from Wheeling.
Piedmont is 40 minutes and Tappan is maybe 55 min. Worth every penny!!!


----------



## maynard (May 19, 2007)

I bought a lifetime license on a gamble that fees would increase soon, seeing as how it's been $19 for a loon's age. That gamble is paying off now.......as long as I live another 18 years!


----------



## chevyjay (Oct 6, 2012)

other states around ohio have been $20+ for quite awhile, ohio is/was a bargin.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

F lorida is 17.00 for resident but for non resident 30.00 for a 7 day and 47.00 for a year so when I was just down there we bought the yr cause we were there 2 weeks so now when we go next yr we wont have to buy them as long as we go before they expire March 20 as for home I got the 3 yr runs out next yr then another 3 then get the life time


----------

